# Where do you buy those mesh for moss on Rocks?



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking for those mesh net they use to tie moss on rocks, where can I get some?

How do you tie it afterwards, do you just use floss?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you go to Fabricland or a fabric store you can get some. You can also try Michael's craft store.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bob123 said:


> If you go to Fabricland or a fabric store you can get some. You can also try Michael's craft store.


I think he means those what you call it the things you use to wash your body ( Luffas?) since he said moss on rocks. You can get them anywhere, I buy mines at dollarama 3 for $1


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Which dollerama? The one near Big Al? What were they called?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesn't matter all dollarama has it, all walmarts have it, all pharmacies have. Basically everywhere

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Awesome, thank you. I guess I was describing them wrong, I probably just show them the picture instead. 

"..you guys got any mesh you glue on rocks?"

- "uhm.... no sir..."


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

I use hairnets. a little pricey though. But made out of durable cotton.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

trying to do something like this? This was my first attempt with a "carpet" look also these pics are so old that when I had them like this CRS shrimp weren't mainstream yet and only 1 person in GTA was selling them.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have some SS mesh pieces I'm not going to be using I'd sell if you want. 

The bath puffs are certainly available almost anywhere, but the colours can be weird. Off white tends to be least visible once it grows a bit. Dollar stores are probably the least costly source.

The plastic canvas mesh is most easily found at Michaels, in the stitchery section.

Netting of various types, craft net and tulle net, both made of nylon and in multiple colours, are at Fabricland, usually under the tables, so you have to ask for them. Cheap, they are usually double or four layers, and a meter is about four bucks, and you need not buy more than 1/10th of a metre.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't even get mini pella to grow in the mesh, I might try ss/mesh instead. Does it matter if the net is fine or loose? You would think something as easy as moss would thrive in my tank, but it die a slow and painful death.

How much do you sell the ss/mesh for Fishfur?


Oh and that a nice tank, I never saw that one when I came over, how long ago was this?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

long ago when CRS wasn't even popular yet


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

PM me on the SS mesh.. I'll see what I have and let you know.


----------

